# Game Thread: Saturday February 3 @ Memphis



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_*vs*_
























*Indiana Pacers* - *(25-21)* 








*Mephis Grizzlies* - *(12-35) * 

*Tip-off* – Saturday, February 3, 2007 - 8:00pm et
*Where* – FedEx Forum
*TV* - FSI
*Radio* - WIBC 1070










*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

    

*Tinsley / Dunleavy / Granger / O'Neal / Murphy *

*Key Reserves* 

   

*Foster / Daniels / Armstrong*

*Injuries*

 * - Knee (questionable?)*












*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*Stoudamire / Jones / Miller / Roberts / Gasol

Key Reserves

  

Warrick / Atkins / Gay

Injuries

 - Back spasms

 - Broken wrist

*

*







*

*







 - Scored 22 points previous game vs. Lakers








 - Scored 32 points previous game vs. Mavericks*

*Previous games vs. Grizzlies this year:*

This is the first meeting of the year between the two teams.

*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
Pacers 99
Grizzlies 90


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 98
Grizzlies 87


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

not an easy game... the grizz has won some pretty big games lately but we have a good thing going.. so Pacers 103-93


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

101-91 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> With their fifth win in six games, 95-84 over the Lakers Friday night, the Pacers (25-21) moved four games over .500 for the first time this season and stand just 2½ games behind Detroit and Washington, tied atop the conference at 27-18. Just three games separate the top six teams, with the Pacers currently in fifth.
> 
> "The whole thing is very tight in the East," said Coach Rick Carlisle. "We know that this period is critical for us to really gain some ground. The guys are playing to win and move up. Guys are playing for the right reasons, it's clear. We don't have anybody, really, that's playing selfishly or not for the team right now. We don't always play great but guys are really trying and that's encouraging."





> Tonight's game is just one of two on the road this month for the Pacers, who could be without two of their top six players. *Starting center Troy Murphy suffered a broken nose against the Lakers and did not travel with the team to Memphis so he could instead be fitted with a mask. Sixth man Marquis Daniels has missed three games in a row with tendinitis in his left knee.*





> *With Murphy likely unable to play, that could clear the way for David Harrison to be activated.* The third-year center has missed 23 straight and 35 of 38 games since suffering a sprained shoulder. Point guard Keith McLeod, recovered from a strained abdominal muscle, also has been cleared to return but was on the inactive list Friday night.





> KEY MATCHUPS
> 
> Having dealt successfully with Kobe Bryant – who was limited to 7-of-25 shooting – and the Lakers, the Pacers' improving defense will be challenged mightily by the Grizzlies, who are playing at a Phoenix-like tempo of late. Memphis has averaged 115.6 points in the last five games. The Indiana defense has allowed 90.7 in the last six. So something will have to give. The Pacers will want to take advantage of a Grizzlies defense that, until Wednesday night, allowed 22 straight opponents to score at least 100 points, yielding an average of 116.0 in that span.





> TRENDS
> 
> Darrell Armstrong has averaged 9.0 points, 4.0 assists, 3.0 rebounds and .514 shooting in the last six games. … Mike Dunleavy has shot 5-of-17 overall in the last two. … Jeff Foster has made 19-of-24 from the field (.792) in the last nine. … Danny Granger has averaged 17.5 points, 4.5 rebounds and 1.5 steals while shooting .500 overall and .442 from the arc in the last eight. … Jermaine O'Neal has shot .369 in the last six. … Tinsley has averaged 20.7 points, 6.7 assists, 4.3 rebounds and 3.0 steals while shooting .537 in the last three.





> SERIES
> 
> The Pacers lead the overall series 17-4 but are just 1-4 in Memphis, and the lone victory was a one-point decision during the 2004-05 season. They never lost when the Grizzlies were in Vancouver (going 6-0) and are 10-0 at home.





> INJURIES
> 
> Pacers - G Marquis Daniels (left knee tendinitis), C David Harrison (sprained left shoulder) and G Keith McLeod (groin strain) are day-to-day; C Troy Murphy (broken nose) is out.
> Grizzlies - G Kyle Lowry (wrist), F Stromile Swift (back) and F Brian Cardinal (inactive) are out.


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_070203.html


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm back!

Even without Murphy and Daniels, This will be easy win for the Pacers.

98-83 indy


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 96
Grizzlies 90


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Even without Murphy and Daniels, This will be easy win for the Pacers.
> 
> 98-83 indy



Nice to have you back JF, and yeah I agree easy w3in tonight......

101-85 P's....


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

WTF Is wrong with Gasol? Why does the dude keep screaming everytime he puts up a shot. I understand during contact trying to get a foul, but screaming on wide open jumpers. This dude is not healthy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice move by Diogu setting a backwards screen to help Tinsley get a layup.

18-18 with 4 minutes left in the first. Foster picks up his 2nd foul. Harrison in.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Ike Turner And 1


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Ike with the jam. Get em Ikey


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice!...


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

David playing some real good basketball. Go HULK


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

18 FT's attempted for the Grizz in the first 13-14 minutes of play

3 for the Pacers. Seems fair.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha Tinsley just abused Mike Miller in the post. That was awesome.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gasol's screaming every time he goes to the basket is beginning to get annoying. O'Neal and Foster both have 3 fouls. Ike's back in, but Gasol can't be stopped.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley dribbles through the Grizzlies' zone and Pau Gasol's legs for a layup. Awesome. Too bad we can't play defense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley strips Mike Miller who was about to have an open layup.

61-53 Grizzlies with 54 seconds left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Maceo Baston for 3 near the end of the half! His second of the year.

Grizzlies 62-56 at the end of the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, do the Grizzlies miss? Our defense isn't THAT bad.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

WTF Is the point of running a play for Jeff Foster?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger gets the rebound, knocks over Cardinal, dribbles the entire floor and gets the and one opportunity. Diogu rebounds the miss, and is goaltended by Swift. 

91-89 Pacers lead entering the 4th quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****, Jeff gets his 5th foul. Up 99-97 with 7:30 left in the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1. Diogu is an absolute beast.
2. That was not a goaltend.

So, everything we shoot bounces and rolls off the rim. But, Diogu is so incredibly awesome that he's snatching rebounds and drawing fouls to keep us in it. I guess Jermaine O'Neal isn't hurting, either.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Ike Turner Needs To Play At Least 20 A Night


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jamaal Tinsley for 3! Gasol answers with a fade away. 111-107 Indy with 2:45 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine gets by Gasol and dunks, then Granger blocks Gasol. Up 6 with 2 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger rejects Gasol again! Might've been a foul, but Gasol's had a ton of calls so far anyway. ****, Miller hits a 3. Up 114-110 with 50 seconds left.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Come on guys 50 seconds of solid basketball


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger bricks a 3, followed by Gasol missing. Too bad Tinsley was fouled. I'll be surprised if he makes both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley misses the first, but makes the 2nd.

115-110 Pacers with 17.6 seconds left. No Mike Miller, please. It'd be nice to take out Dunleavy since it's a defensive possession, too. I don't want him guarding Miller.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong steals the ball and is fouled! Should be game over. Armstrong makes one of two, the Grizzlies miss, and it's over.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Very good win


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 116-110 Pacers

Box Man- 37
Pacers Fan- 41
Auggie- 30
Knick_Killer31- 36
Jermaniac Fan- 45
Pacersthebest- 40
Pacerholic- 40

Winner- Auggie


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley: 25 pts, 9 asts on 10-16 shooting
O'Neal: 25 pts, 17 rbs on 11-23 shooting
Diogu: 19 pts, 9 rbs on 6-10 shooting; 7-7 on free throws
Granger: 14 pts, 8 rbs, 2 stls, 1 blk on 6-14 shooting. Bull****, he had 2 blocks.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 116-110 Pacers
> 
> Winner- Auggie



Congrats Auggie :cheers:, and great win, but was the game really that close??


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tinsley: 25 pts, 9 asts on 10-16 shooting
> O'Neal: 25 pts, 17 rbs on 11-23 shooting
> Diogu: 19 pts, 9 rbs on 6-10 shooting; 7-7 on free throws
> Granger: 14 pts, 8 rbs, 2 stls, 1 blk on 6-14 shooting. Bull****, he had 2 blocks.



Wow!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Congrats Auggie :cheers:, and great win, but was the game really that close??


Yeah, it was. We were losing throughout a lot of the 3rd and 4th quarters. Actually, the whole game was back and forth. Ike Diogu and Jermaine kept us in and brought us back late, while Tinsley was also very impressive earlier on.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hopefully this game will get Ike more playing time


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

did McLeod play?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> did McLeod play?


Nope.

Awesome win today. Tinsley, O'Neal and Ike dominated theg ame and brought home a win. Very impressive.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Anyone else notice how Ike looked like JO v2.0 out there? He's like Mini Me for JO. I love it, I hope he gets more time, he won us this game.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks Pacerholic :cheers: what a sweet win :clap: :clap: I like Ike!:cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice win guys!!! I like our game lately, even Tinsley is doing good now!

Well done Auggie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Grangerx33 said:


> Anyone else notice how Ike looked like JO v2.0 out there? He's like Mini Me for JO. I love it, I hope he gets more time, he won us this game.


In terms of footwork, Ike definitely looks like Jermaine, but he's so much bigger and has more of a power game that he really isn't.


----------

